# Slamming my 200sx..... questions though!



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys, I've found a good deal on some aerospeed coilovers that I'm trying to buy for my 200sx. However, they are coils for a b14 SENTRA, so will they still work on my b14 200sx properly? 

And if so...... when I drop it, do I need to get new shocks/struts? Also do I need to align the car again? And if I go without the new shocks/struts then will I have a rough ride on my stock wheels? I don't want to lose my nice smooth ride so if I need to get it all now (shocks/struts, coils, etc) then I'm just going to do it all at once and have it done right .

Thx in advance for any help


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

LaRon said:


> *Okay guys, I've found a good deal on some aerospeed coilovers that I'm trying to buy for my 200sx. However, they are coils for a b14 SENTRA, so will they still work on my b14 200sx properly?
> 
> And if so...... when I drop it, do I need to get new shocks/struts? Also do I need to align the car again? And if I go without the new shocks/struts then will I have a rough ride on my stock wheels? I don't want to lose my nice smooth ride so if I need to get it all now (shocks/struts, coils, etc) then I'm just going to do it all at once and have it done right .
> 
> Thx in advance for any help *


GET GC coilovers, not arospeed crap, get KYB AGX shocks, Motivational rear shock mounts and don't lower the car more than 1"

Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

I agree....areospeed coilovers will lock on you. Their build quality is extremely weak. Thank goodness it wasn't from my own experience....but at the expense of a friend's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Try to remember.........you get what you pay for.......


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

yeah i agree w/ Buckwheat. from personal experiences don't go with aerospeed. save you money and get groundcontrol with kyb adjustable shocks.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Someone should post a FAQ sticky for shocks / struts since it seems to come up the most on these forums.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Just try the suspension section.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

this WAS from my personal experience, dont buy them!! they were crap and i was luckily abel to sell them for minimal money loss.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yeah dude*

yeah dude......arospeed-crap, ground control- the best, pair these with KYB AGX shocks and you are good to go! Dont lower your car too low, only maybe if your entering her into car shows. Also while your at it if you can get the energy suspension control arm bushings. The really help in stiffing the cars handling and ride. They also help to keep caster camber and alignment correct. From what I hear if you wanna lower your car that low your OEM bushings are gonna go sooner than later. Peace!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JUST SAY NO to Arospeed coilovers!!!


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

yes the sentra and 200sx share he same suspension parts,if your going to work on the suspension do springs,struts etc all at once it will save you money in the long run

i have AROSPEED 2"springs and kyb agx struts and the car handles like a f16 fighter in the turns


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

what's up with hiting arospeed... i got a set of arospeed coilovers on mine, and it hasn't failed me yet... i've had them for about a year now... that's on stock everything else and front and rear strut tower bars... 

the car is being used for drifting (illegally), and as a daily... so who knows... it just depends on how you torture your suspension... with enough torture, any suspension setup will break...


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Drifting in your 200sx?  Arospeed coilovers are junk. Plain and simple. If you want to slam the car then just cut coils, it's about the same. I absolutely hate everything Arospeed makes. I had a short throw shifter, and it was the biggest POS I've ever put in my car.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

B14Drifter, you probably dont realize it, but your struts are probably long gone. Blown. No good. Garbage. Especially if they are stock. And please go on to tell more about how you drift your 200


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

suspension is really not that bad... shocks and struts aren't blown yet... surprised the sh!t out of me considering there are construction sites everywhere over here... who knows... maybe it does depend on how much it gets tortured... oh well... if it breaks, it breaks... i'm not gonna worry about it until it does...


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

When getting the B13 struts on the B14 for coilover reasons...do you need to get the AGX struts or can you use the GR-2 gas B13 struts...thanks


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *When getting the B13 struts on the B14 for coilover reasons...do you need to get the AGX struts or can you use the GR-2 gas B13 struts...thanks *


GR2 shocks suck, get AGX.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I have to post in this thread, just have to. Go check out the "eibach problems" thread while I go beat my fingers with a meat tenderizer to keep from going any further here.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*I know I know...*

This thread is about two posts short of making many of me slap myself in the head with a very Homer style "Doh!" emerging from my mouth <


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

wow, i must also inquire about your "drifting habits". you must mean uncontrolled e-brake slides. so your screen name will be B14IllegalUncontrolledE-brakeSlider. das chill


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOL!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *wow, i must also inquire about your "drifting habits". you must mean uncontrolled e-brake slides. so your screen name will be B14IllegalUncontrolledE-brakeSlider. das chill *


Maybe he drives on snow or ice. That's the best I can figure.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

well not really... i tend to e-brake on the sharper corners, but not too much... i pretty much rely on a pair of bald @$$ tires on the rear, to slide... that's only temporary though... me and my team is setting up my b14 for the 2003 show season... as soon as i find an s13 or an ae86, i'll start drifting again... until then, i'm stuck drifting in gran turismo 3... hehe


----------

